# how to setup exim to copy ALL in/out emails pass through it?

## honeymak

hi guys......

how to make exim to copy ALL in/out emails pass through it? while this exim has to work like normal MTA....i.e. send emails to destinations, no matter local or remote, and do local_delivery and do .forwards etc.......i know i must not put no_more.....em......anything else?

setup a router like this?is it possible?any missing options?......i don't have a production exim to test it......  :Embarassed: 

or any else suggestions?.....thx

copy_all:

driver = redirect

data = /home/backup/.maildir

unseen

no_verify

----------

## jcbrown

 *honeymak wrote:*   

> hi guys......
> 
> how to make exim to copy ALL in/out emails pass through it? while this exim has to work like normal MTA....i.e. send emails to destinations, no matter local or remote, and do local_delivery and do .forwards etc.......i know i must not put no_more.....em......anything else?
> 
> setup a router like this?is it possible?any missing options?......i don't have a production exim to test it...... 
> ...

 Hey I too have been wondering all day long if there was any solution for making exim to copy all in/out emails pass through exim. Setting up a router, however I believe, does not seem to solve the issue. Let’s wait! Someone will come up with a good plan!

----------

## honeymak

u could search some tricks as mail spam filtering

and deduce the copy section from it

the main idea of exim config file is 'fall-thru' <= this is important   :Wink: 

if u do programming, u know what i m talking about

that makes me N yrs to search for such thing...

----------

## gerdesj

http://www.devco.net/archives/2006/03/24/saving_copies_of_all_email_using_exim.php

http://www.email-archiving-software.info/questions/136/archiving-emails-from-an-exim-mailserver

Search: exim archive email

Cheers

Jon

----------

